# Cleaning my fleece



## Hollywood333 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am using fleece in my hedgehogs cage but I am not sure how to clean it. Her poop gets all over and pressed into the material. When I put it in the washer it gets everywhere but it will not shake off if I took it outside. Vacuuming will also not work because the fleece gets sucked in. Any suggestions on how to clean it before going into the wash?


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

It's a little weird but we usually use a plastic butter knife, specifically for the hedgehog fleece, to scrape off dried poop before we throw it in the wash.


----------

